

Ask HN: Is there a non-tech community like HN? - jhuckestein

When I send non-tech articles that surface on HN to my friends or mention in conversation that I had just recently read an article about some random topic, people always ask where I get all this information.<p>I usually send people that have an interest in technology straight to Hacker News. Unfortunately many of my friends won&#x27;t care for most of what is posted here.<p>Is there any forum where other intelligent and curious people hang out and discuss articles that are similar to the non-tech ones that surface on HN? Could a single such a forum even exist with an audience that comes from a wide range of backgrounds?<p>In other news, the non-tech articles that surface on HN do give you a rather broad sampling of interesting things to read. I know that many people here would prefer to keep politics and &quot;random&quot; articles of the front page, but I&#x27;m personally very grateful for this education that I otherwise wouldn&#x27;t get.
======
ericabiz
I like Reddit's /r/science
([http://www.reddit.com/r/science](http://www.reddit.com/r/science)). You'll
find some of the same articles as Hacker News, plus some great discussion from
smart people who aren't necessarily computer geeks.

For straight computer geekery, there's /r/technology
([http://www.reddit.com/r/technology](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology)) --
but I like it less than Hacker News since the comments can be more immature.
(There also seems to be a large population of gamers on that subreddit, and
I'm not a gamer, so I have less in common with the people there than with many
people here on HN.)

For marketing and _some_ general startup business advice, I like
[http://www.inbound.org/](http://www.inbound.org/) \-- they are also starting
to do AMAs ("Ask me anything") like Reddit does with well-known
startup/marketing folks.

For intelligent interviews with successful entrepreneurs, you can't beat
Mixergy ([http://mixergy.com/](http://mixergy.com/)). Disclaimer: I've done
two interviews with Andrew. Here's one I did on finding the right business
idea, which might be useful to your less-technical-but-still-entrepreneurial
friends: [http://mixergy.com/course-cheat-sheet-find-your-biz-
idea/](http://mixergy.com/course-cheat-sheet-find-your-biz-idea/)

I also like [http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/) and
[http://www.reddit.com/r/askreddit](http://www.reddit.com/r/askreddit) when
I'm just ready to zone out and enjoy some Internet strangeness after a long
day running a startup.

~~~
murtza
Good list of subreddits. I also recommend:

/r/Ask Science
([http://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/](http://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/))
/r/DataIsBeautiful
([http://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/](http://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/))

------
curuinor
metafilter.com

To elaborate on this answer, it's one of the coolest general communities on
the Internet. It has a good, developed culture. Peruse the wiki for a bit...

[http://mefiwiki.com/wiki/Main_Page](http://mefiwiki.com/wiki/Main_Page)

------
rwmohican
Actually, sometimes I wish I knew some HN's like communities for finance
careers or accountants. Any idea?

------
platz
I would love to hear if you find any good communities out.

------
Asparagirl
One word for you: METAFILTER.

------
egillie
Maybe check out MetaFilter

------
j2d3
reddit?

~~~
namenotrequired
I'm not the OP but this might be more helpful if you have any subreddits to
recommend? Reddit is big :)

------
martina56
if somebody join hands we could start a non-tech website, it's not a big deal.
I am ready to invest my time and contribute little money.

I am in! who else could join?

